
Cut-throat academia leads to 'natural selection of bad science', claims study - iamcreasy
https://www.theguardian.com/science/2016/sep/21/cut-throat-academia-leads-to-natural-selection-of-bad-science-claims-study
======
red_blobs
This is why I find many of the global warming papers dubious.

